# Winnebago Adventurer



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

After a long time looking at all the various RV makes and models we have decided that the winnebago adventurer 2006/2007 (35a layout) is the one for us and are now looking at all the dealers for best price etc and hope to purchase as soon as possible. 
Has anybody any experiance of this model either good or bad. 

Many thanks MDS.


----------

